# [SOLVED] Word failed to start correctly



## Bokamber (Dec 12, 2010)

I now get above message. I have tried to start in safe mode but without success and I then follow "detect and repair". I am told that it has been successfully completed BUT still the same problem. I have also tried system restore to earlier date but unable to do this no matter what date I choose. I have tried uninstalling Word and reinstalling - again without resolving problem.

Any help or advice would be most appreciated.

PS : I am able to read my Word docs using Wordpad.


----------



## auntiej (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: Word failed to start correctly*

I am wondering if you have a problem with your hard drive. Do you know the manufacturer of your hard drive? If so visit their website and download the diagnostic utility - it has to be burned to a disk, not just copied (seen this in the hardware forum: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f149/how-to-burn-a-bootable-iso-file-341778.html

Don't forget to reply to let us know how you get on.


----------



## Bokamber (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Word failed to start correctly*

Many thanks for your response Auntiej. My hard drive is SAMSUNG HM121HC [Hard drive] (120.03 GB). I have visited the Samsung site but can't seem to find the diagnostic utility.


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Word failed to start correctly*

http://www.samsung.com/global/business/hdd/support/utilities/Support_HUTIL.html


----------



## Bokamber (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Word failed to start correctly*

Thanks everyone for the help. I now have a real problem in that I can not boot from disk (I've ensured boot from disk is enabled) - also interestingly I cannot restore to factory settings using Alt + F10 (Acer laptop). I have also failed to system restore no matter what date I choose. Everything (other than Word) seems to be working OK. Perhaps I should re-format my hard drive?


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Word failed to start correctly*

If you have a Restore Partition I would avoid playing with the 'format' option.

Does the cd/dvd player work? Do music cd's autoplay?


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: Word failed to start correctly*

also, try a chkdsk /f at the run prompt.


----------



## Bokamber (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Word failed to start correctly*

CCT - yes CD / DVD runs OK

Speedster123 - have aleady done that.


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Word failed to start correctly*

My understanding is that, in Bios, you need;

- The Boot from cd set.

- The option D2D RECOVERY set (Main menu)

ALT+F10 should then work.


EDIT: You should know that the Recovery procedure done this was overwrites the system back to 'as sold', ie, your data is vapour (well, you might recover it).

If there is valuable stuff, get it off by slaving the drive on another comp first.


----------



## Bokamber (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Word failed to start correctly*



CCT said:


> My understanding is that, in Bios, you need;
> 
> - The Boot from cd set.
> 
> ...


Yes - all quite so CCT. I did in fact sucessfully do a factory settings restore some months ago but for some reason am now unable to do it now.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Word failed to start correctly*

AS for Word not Starting, this is usually do to the *Normal.dot *being corrupted. go to Search/All Files and Folders and search for *normal.dot*. When search finds it, Delete it. and Restart Word. Word will build a new *Normal.do*t template and Word should start normally.


----------



## Bokamber (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Word failed to start correctly*

Thanks spunk.funk. I did just that BUT still same problem!!!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Word failed to start correctly*

1.	From the Windows *Start* menu, select *Run*
2.	Type *regedit* in the box and click *OK*
3.	On the left side of the window, click the folders in the following order (the location will vary depending on your version of Word):
*HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Office\version number\Word\Data*
4.	Right-click the Data folder and select *Edit*
5.	Rename the folder
6.	Close the registry


----------



## Bokamber (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Word failed to start correctly*

Many thanks for your continuing patience spunk.funk.

I followed your instructions and got to Version 10 / Word but then got :

CustomizableAlerts
Options
Resiliency
Stationary
Wizard

...should I have found "Data"? If I find it what do I rename it to?

Thanks for your help - appreciated.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: Word failed to start correctly*

consider a format.
if you can get a workable windows screen, post in the security section.
many infections target microsoft products.


----------



## Bokamber (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Word failed to start correctly*

Speedster, are you suggesting a complete format of hard drive?

I do also have factory restore discs and should now be able to run these from boot menu (F12 on my Acer laptop).

Not sure if it is relevant but the whole problem came after I got a message that a disc check was going to run and I should press any key to abort - which I did!


----------



## Bokamber (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Word failed to start correctly*

Sorted now. In the end I bit the bullet and did a factory setting restore via disk.

Thanks to all of you who helped me - much appreciated!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Word failed to start correctly*

You can mark this thread solved in the Thread Tools at the top.


----------



## Bokamber (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks!


----------

